
Primitive Technology: Adobe wall (dry stacked) [video] - kgwxd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzz36cvo88U
======
jtms
This guys videos are fantastic. A cool little tip: turn on close captioning
for narration and details of techniques being used.

------
jewelry
Have been watching primitive tech for a while. But I'm always wondering if he
slept in those shelters or went back to his RV (I suppose?) during the night.
Australia is famous of crazy wild insects and I don't see any signs of
protection in the huts.

~~~
cknight
My understanding from his various posts online (and website [1]) is that he
owns and lives near the land where the filming takes place. In Far North
Queensland these sorts of areas would not be difficult to come across, not
even far from a major town.

He probably just walks or (more likely) drives home each day.

[1] -
[https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/about/](https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/about/)
:

"Also It should be noted that I don’t live in the wild but just practice this
as a hobby. I live in a modern house and eat modern food. I just like to see
how people in ancient times built and made things."

Insect-wise, Ross River Virus is a problem in that part of the country. It's
spread by mosquito. You wouldn't catch me outside at night up there in summer,
at least not without protection.

------
jmpman
One of the producers I’m happy to support with Patreon.

------
spatten
I had wondered what happened to his videos, as I hadn't seen an update in my
RSS feed for a while. Turns out he's just stopped updating his blog!

I've got some videos to catch up on :)

~~~
imjasonmiller
If it is of any help, you can get his latest videos via the feed at
[https://youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UCAL3JXZSzSm...](https://youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

The _channel_id_ can be changed to retrieve videos from other channels.

------
oh-moses
But without mortar, you'd just knock it over with one clumsy stumble, right?

~~~
shalmanese
He hasn't fired the bricks yet. He's just storing them until he accumulates
enough to fire and eventually mortar.

------
ur-whale
What happens when it rains?

~~~
mcbits
There are captions on the video explaining some of it. This wall is only
temporary storage of the bricks while they dry. The roof keeps them (somewhat)
protected from rain until they're ready to be fired into stronger bricks.

